# Quelle base de données



## JCMdu18 (12 Octobre 2010)

Je suis novice en développement iPhone, sur une une appli de type catalogue est-il possible de me connecter à mon serveur pour lire une base de données Acces.
Sinon quel type de base de données utiliser ?
JCM


----------



## Nyx0uf (12 Octobre 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service_Web


----------



## JCMdu18 (12 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, je suis allé voir sur ton lien, mais cela ne répond pas à ma question


----------



## ntx (12 Octobre 2010)

JCMdu18 a dit:


> Je suis novice en développement iPhone, sur une une appli de type catalogue est-il possible de me connecter à mon serveur pour lire une base de données Acces.


Arrêtez de vouloir utiliser ce truc pour tout et n'importe quoi. Access est un outil fait pour tourner sur un poste mono-utilisateur, tout le reste n'est que du bricolage autour d'un outil pas conçu pour cela. Du M$ pour souche, comme d'hab'. 

Pour une BDD alimentant des pages web, MySQL fera très bien l'affaire, voire PostgreSQL.  C'est facile à mettre en oeuvre et ça se marie très bien avec les langages standards du web (Java, PHP, ...)

Et le lien de Nyxouf répond à ta question, c'est juste que tu n'en as pas encore conscience


----------

